# Hello from Santa Fe, NM



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm a 3rd year beekeeper who started with TBHs and am trying Langs, as well, this year. 

I've read lots of great info from this site in the past and appreciate all the knowledge here.

Thanks to all!

SFBeek


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, sc,

I'm originally from the Charleston area, so glad to see plenty of beeks there. Trying to get my sister and her family going with bees down in Bonneau.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

PM me and I will put you in contact with my freind who just retired to SantaFe. Adam


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SFB!


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, AB!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, SpecialK!


----------

